# Carp pics in very shallow water...



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

I wasn't intending to see any fish, I was looking for birds:whistling2:...

But I was pretty amazed by what these carp were up to in front of me, they just swam right up to the shallow waters, exposing their backs to the sun...The slightest movement from me, and they thrashed off, but they came back after awhile...And there was also a huge eel? further out...

Some pics then...

I think these were both mirror and possible leather or common Carp?





































And the eel, this had to be something like 2 foot long?


----------



## Fatherted (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice.....i guess its about the time they come into the shallows to breed.


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

very nice ..... wonder if theres any fishing on there mmmmmm??


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Fatherted said:


> Nice.....i guess its about the time they come into the shallows to breed.


That would/could explain there movements...



sasandjo said:


> very nice ..... wonder if theres any fishing on there mmmmmm??


No fishing there Im affraid...you couldnt poach it either, its right out in the open, and plenty of people about every day...


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

Testudo Man said:


> That would/could explain there movements...
> 
> 
> 
> No fishing there Im affraid...you couldnt poach it either, its right out in the open, and plenty of people about every day...


 
the carp are feeding they've got there heads down, its the eel that interests me ... cant be a huge head of fish either the waters gin clear.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

sasandjo said:


> the carp are feeding they've got there heads down, its the eel that interests me ... cant be a huge head of fish either the waters gin clear.


I have other pics of both the carp, and the eel...

The other pic shows the eel stretched out straight...I will upload those pics tomorrow, you can see other carp next to the eel, to try to gage the size of the eel...that eel must be a big sucker:no1:


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

Testudo Man said:


> I have other pics of both the carp, and the eel...
> 
> The other pic shows the eel stretched out straight...I will upload those pics tomorrow, you can see other carp next to the eel, to try to gage the size of the eel...that eel must be a big sucker:no1:


 
telln me , i'll coax the location outta u at somepoint , luckily eels feed at night lol

jo


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

sasandjo said:


> telln me , i'll coax the location outta u at somepoint , luckily eels feed at night lol
> 
> jo


I know a little about fishing, my father was a very keen match fisherman all his life: victory:...

Yes, night time for eels, and isnt it a large hook full of worms for them?

As for the location(I see your also in Kent)...not a chance:2thumb:


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

Testudo Man said:


> I know a little about fishing, my father was a very keen match fisherman all his life: victory:...
> 
> Yes, night time for eels, and isnt it a large hook full of worms for them?
> 
> As for the location(I see your also in Kent)...not a chance:2thumb:


worth a try eh??? :lol2::lol2: ... nice pics though wish my camera would take decent pics


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Great pictures, absolutely stunning looking carp, shame you're not allowed to fish for them!


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

sasandjo said:


> worth a try eh??? :lol2::lol2: ... nice pics though wish my camera would take decent pics


You dont know unless you try hey:2thumb: but my dad did a lot of water baliff work, he would turn in his grave, if he knew I turned splitter:whistling2:...Got to admit though, a record monster eel capture, might get you a small spot in the Angling times?!!!

My camera is nothing special, but the weather conditions were ideal(especially when the wind dropped) which left no movement on the water surface...

Heres another pic of the eel, when it straightened out, you can see one of the carp by its side...that eel looks over twice the length of the carp to me?












manda88 said:


> Great pictures, absolutely stunning looking carp, shame you're not allowed to fish for them!


Cheers, a couple of more carp pics then.


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

thats one monster of an eel as for the angling times been there done that lol..... 31lb pike got me in there


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

sasandjo said:


> thats one monster of an eel as for the angling times been there done that lol..... 31lb pike got me in there


You gotta love Pike fishing...

I never really could get into freshwater fishing, I did most of my fishing in Australia, as a young lad...Sea fishing for me, and most of the time, using a handline, what brilliant memories I have, and some fishy tales too.


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

Testudo Man said:


> You gotta love Pike fishing...
> 
> I never really could get into freshwater fishing, I did most of my fishing in Australia, as a young lad...Sea fishing for me, and most of the time, using a handline, what brilliant memories I have, and some fishy tales too.


gotta admit i like my predators , carp fishing not for me ... do like a bit of mullet fishing in the summer though down the harbour or estuaries


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

sasandjo said:


> gotta admit i like my predators , carp fishing not for me ... do like a bit of mullet fishing in the summer though down the harbour or estuaries


The type of fish I caught were- mullet, skipjack, bonito, yellowtail, garfish, mackerel, taylor, king george whiting, parrotfish, buffbream, all manor of other sea fish too, even fish you could happily put in a marine tank setup...
The best catches were a huge flathead (on handline) using a whole ox's heart for bait...and I was night fishing off a groine once, using very light tackle, and caught a shovel-nose shark.


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Testudo Man said:


> The type of fish I caught were- mullet, skipjack, bonito, yellowtail, garfish, mackerel, taylor, king george whiting, parrotfish, buffbream, all manor of other sea fish too, even fish you could happily put in a marine tank setup...
> The best catches were a huge flathead (on handline) using a whole ox's heart for bait...and I was night fishing off a groine once, using very light tackle, and caught a shovel-nose shark.



Now that's my kind of fishing!!! Love the new pics. It's making me excited about going night fishing tomorrow :mf_dribble:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

fishboy said:


> Now that's my kind of fishing!!! Love the new pics. It's making me excited about going night fishing tomorrow :mf_dribble:


Cheers about the pics...

Oh to be a fisherman, if its in the blood, you cant help but do it...

When I get more time in my life, I will once again pick up the rod:2thumb:


----------



## scorp25 (May 10, 2009)

got the urge to go fishing now


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Some great pix there mate thanks for posting.
In the first pic of the eel it looks to have a massive head compared to the body, just wondering if there is any catfish (Silurus glanis) in this place?


----------



## Bobby D (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice pictures!! :2thumb:


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

wayne the pain said:


> Some great pix there mate thanks for posting.
> In the first pic of the eel it looks to have a massive head compared to the body, just wondering if there is any catfish *(Silurus glanis)* in this place?


if so i defo want to know where it is lol 

but theres plenty of places down this way with them


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

scorp25 said:


> got the urge to go fishing now


That always happens...



wayne the pain said:


> Some great pix there mate thanks for posting.
> In the first pic of the eel it looks to have a massive head compared to the body, just wondering if there is any catfish (Silurus glanis) in this place?


I still think its a monster eel...it looks too thin to be a catfish...and I dont know if there are any catfish in there either...I will wait for a really sunny/calm weekend, and spend some more time there, to see whats what.



Bobby D said:


> Nice pictures!! :2thumb:


Cheers...



sasandjo said:


> if so i defo want to know where it is lol
> 
> but theres plenty of places down this way with them
> 
> image]image[/URL]


Thats a nice specimen right there: victory:


----------



## BISH9098 (Apr 16, 2010)

nice catfish there mate! : victory:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

wayne the pain said:


> Some great pix there mate thanks for posting.
> In the first pic of the eel it looks to have a massive head compared to the body, just wondering if there is any catfish (Silurus glanis) in this place?


It looks like you could have been right mate...I was wrong:blush: it was not an eel...it was a catfish...

Ive visited the site again, and took some more pics...Unfortunately, it looks like the catfish may have died?!...because its been in the same position for days, and a local guy(very keen fisherman himself) told me its dead...

Catfish pics will follow soon: victory:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Ha! Fishing and birding............what a way to go.

One of my best experiences was hand feeding a sedge warbler with maggots while tipping for bream.

Marriage made in heaven.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow! Really nice pictures.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Ha! Fishing and birding............what a way to go.
> 
> One of my best experiences was hand feeding a sedge warbler with maggots while tipping for bream.
> 
> Marriage made in heaven.


Yes mate.....................what a way to go............. to get a divorce???:2thumb:...

Speaking of Bream, the old boy who told me about this dead catfish, had just come back from a session...he bagged 80lbs of Bream that day: victory:

The pic of the alleged dead? Catfish:whistling2:...


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Testudo Man said:


> Yes mate.....................what a way to go............. to get a divorce???:2thumb:...
> 
> Speaking of Bream, the old boy who told me about this dead catfish, had just come back from a session...he bagged 80lbs of Bream that day: victory:
> 
> ...


Thought it looked like it had to big a head for a eel, shame if its died.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

wow cool pics


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

still looks alive , any idea on size etc ... this interests me now lol (catfish conservation group) if its not a fishery , u got yourself an illegal fish there.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

wayne the pain said:


> Thought it looked like it had to big a head for a eel, shame if its died.


I checked the lake today...the Catfish wasnt there...However, the old local fisherman did say he would remove it???



xvickyx said:


> wow cool pics


Cheers...



sasandjo said:


> still looks alive , any idea on size etc ... this interests me now lol (catfish conservation group) if its not a fishery , u got yourself an illegal fish there.


As I said above, its not in the same position now, so its either been removed...or it aint dead?!...

Size wise, I would say its over 2 feet long.......And yes, someone at some time, must have put that catfish in there.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Cool pics! There's a lake near me where they go into the shallows like that, and you are allowed to fish on it!

A piece of bread or a dog biscuit, chuck it in and watch the frenzy start!

I'd say 2ft is a tiddler for one of those catfish......:whistling2:


----------



## robbyrob (Sep 4, 2008)

wow love um great pickys ive tried loads oftimes to get pickys like this whilst fishing but no joy nice one


----------



## robbyrob (Sep 4, 2008)

sasandjo said:


> worth a try eh??? :lol2::lol2: ... nice pics though wish my camera would take decent pics


n mine dude there good pickys eh , 
im a eel man myself i fished for them for 5 years now solid in the summer , my biggest is 7 lb 6 and then its 5lb 4 then 4lb 12 , love um , use to be scarred of them years ago , know i love to hug them lol, roach head n tails on a dyson rig is what i use for them


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow 7lb 6 is a monster eel :mf_dribble: you got ant pix of it?

Would like to do a bit of eeling one day : victory:


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*hi*



sasandjo said:


> thats one monster of an eel as for the angling times been there done that lol..... 31lb pike got me in there


 me too 7lb 2oz chub:2thumb:


----------

